# Honda Power Equipment Credit Card with Citibank



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a Honda credit card to buy just Honda products....however I am not finding any dealers that will
accept the card because it is not a traditional master card or visa. The card is a promotion with Honda to offer 12 mts same as cash with the purchase of 500.00 or more on Honda equipment. 

If anyone knows of any Honda dealer please let me know. Also I have used Honda's website with the dealer locator at the bottom of their home page and none of those dealers used with my zip code are accepting the card. And I have contacted Maxtool and Northern Equipment who also carry Honda generators and they are not accepting the card either. I have called Citibank who handles this credit card and they have been no help either with over 8 phone calls to them....

So what I need is someone that has used this card with some Honda dealer already?

Thank you


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Are you selecting the special financing box when entering the dealer locator info? There is only 1 dealer within 50 miles of me that accept the card. Only high volume dealers want to be “bothered” with it.






Find a Honda Power Equipment Dealer Near You | Dealer Locator


Find your local Honda Power Equipment dealer. Authorized sales & service locations for Honda Generators, Lawn mowers, Tillers, Trimmers, Snow blowers, & Pumps.




powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm showing three dealers in my general vicinity who seem to accept the card. You may have to make a road trip.


----------



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you everyone .....!!! I did find the special financing box under the zip code box....and it found the ones that accept the card and I have Honda generator on order this morning....

Thanks again!!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Boss said:


> Thank you everyone .....!!! I did find the special financing box under the zip code box....and it found the ones that accept the card and I have Honda generator on order this morning....
> 
> Thanks again!!


What did you end up deciding on, model wise? Asking for Iowa...


----------



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

I got the Honda EU3000is....I figure it can back up my house for the furnace, fridge and tv......and yet it is light 
enough to take camping also....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they are worth it!
i use several of the eu2200 i gens in parallel.

or use the eu7000is 
most of the time the little eu2200i is enough!


----------



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

I wanted to buy the EU7000 at first and run my whole house....but would have to installed a manual transfer switch..and that was another 1000 dollars with labor....
My start up on my furnace is 1400 watts and my old fridge is 2200 watts at start up.....if they come on at the same time with the EU3000 ....I will be starting up the generator again In the winter time I won't worry much about my fridge....I can set stuff outside if cold enough....then I can run my furnace and internet and tv.....but one thing for sure I will have a Honda that will last a lifetime.....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you can cheat on the furnace and lock on the blower motor to always run.
that is what i do here...
i can run the whole house in the winter on 1100 watts.

yea if you have to hire out the labor on the electrical it can run some real bucks!
if you are handy it is not that bad!


----------



## WandaRobertson (Aug 8, 2021)

I bought a EU3000iS; it's super fuel-efficient. You made a great choice. I purchased it for 3000 $. But, unfortunately, I had to take a loan because I didn't have the whole amount of money, and my wife insisted on having one asap. You may see what is happening right now on other continents. So, this equipment is a must to have in the house. And also, we are planning to go camping the following week. We purchased it with Lainojen yhdistäminen 65000 € - Yhdistä 65000 € lainat yhdeksi! loan.


----------

